# corn starch or what else? (greasy lotion bar)



## MellowYellow (Nov 16, 2008)

My husband says my lotion bar is greasy although I think it absorbs very quickly.
I have a little bit of cornstarch in it.

Should I use more cornstarch?
Or something else?

Any ideas? :?:


----------



## carebear (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate the feel of cornstarch in things like this (tho some don't mind it).  Try swapping out 1% of your oil for cyclomethicone or IPM.


----------



## carebear (Nov 17, 2008)

Try Natrasorb. It is corn stach based but it seems to work better than regular corn starch.

--------------------

Less beezwax and more cocoabutter also reduces greasyfeel.

--------------------

You could try IPM - it helps the lotion bar feel less greasy. I also include cyclomethicone in mine for the same reason. You could try dryer oils. (I use IPM at 2%, cyclomethicone at 2%). Or perhaps he's just not your target audience. If you like it, then keep that recipe!

--------------------

Make sure your liquid oil is on the lighter side. I prefer FCO for my liquid portion. IPM really helps cut the greasy feeling much better than cornstarch or dry flo.


----------



## MellowYellow (Nov 17, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> Try Natrasorb. It is corn stach based but it seems to work better than regular corn starch.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great suggestions !


----------



## topcat (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey carebear - what great suggestions.  I too am looking to make my first lotion bar and deciding just what recipe to try.  I use natrasorb in my body butters currently.  Can I ask (I probably should know  .....) what is IPM?

Thanks!

Tanya


----------



## carebear (Nov 17, 2008)

Isopropyl Myristate

You can get that and almost anything else it seems at The Herbarie (http://www.theherbarie.com/) and Lotioncrafters (http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/)


----------



## topcat (Nov 17, 2008)

carebear said:
			
		

> Isopropyl Myristate
> 
> You can get that and almost anything else it seems at The Herbarie (http://www.theherbarie.com/) and Lotioncrafters (http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/)



Thanks carebear!  I appreciate the information


----------



## eden (Nov 29, 2008)

topcat said:
			
		

> ... what is IPM?



just FYI - Isopropyl Myristate is created from a reaction between Isopropyl Alcohol ( petro source??) and Myristic Acid ..._ just, FYI_ if anyone cares!


----------



## MellowYellow (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I care! Thanks for sharing the info. I'd rather not use it but I used more FCO in my batch and it workes out great without any additives (other than a teensy bit corn starch)


----------

